# G code



## Erek (Jul 27, 2019)

Any one in need of 3d or 2d programs being made for them? I have been kicking around the Idea of freelance programming G code. I would be happy to produce g code programs for someone in return for some good feedback and advice. I am a machinist by day so I program with mastercam and can create some pretty complex programs depending on what your needs are. I am just dipping my feet into routers, looking into machines. so feed back on programs would be helpful. If you have a solid drawing, sketch or idea let me see what I can do. If am in the wrong area I apologize please point me in the right one.


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

I am interested in the American flag with an Eagles head on it. I found one and bought the file but for some reason I can't get it to work. I would love to make one that is about 24" wide and 46-48" long. I have a piece of butcher block that is 2" thick I can use for this project.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to the Router Forums. Please take the time to add your first name and location to your profile so it will clear the N/A in the sidebar.

Tell us more about what you would be providing to the customer. 

Providing gcode might be a problem because of the number of different machines and their specifications. If you do go this route you will need the post processors for each control software and specifications for the individual machine the projects would be cut on.

Providing vector files for a project and letting the user toolpath the cuts and output their own gcode would be one solution. This could be done for individuals for their design ideas or you could design projects that customers could purchase the vector files from your site.

Same thing for 3D, you could create models for individual customers or create models for download from your site.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

I thought about doing the 3D models and selling them but Russia/Ukraine have cornered that market. They produce very high quality stuff and sell it for a few dollars then the rest of the world pirates them and resells them on Ebay for $1.45 
I've heard the Ukrainian schools teach CAD/CAM to all students which apparently was a good idea.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Erek (Jul 27, 2019)

Thanks for the replies and feedback,
I agree that creating solid files is pretty much a waste of time with all the file sharing out there all you need to do is pull up a cheap or free solid file. Im looking to create the milling programs and set up sheet/info for people. As stated above each machine would have its own different settings. I do run into this with a few machines here at work. The main Gcode section of each program would be pretty generic for all machines IE G00 G01 X1, Y1, Z1. In my experience Most hobby cad/cam programs I have experienced only offer basic tool paths such as 2 dimensional contouring for carving simple designs, While any machine with 3 controlled axis is capable of much more. It seems like the tool paths available to hobbyist’s are the limiting factor. My plan was to supply the tool paths in G code that would create 3 dimensional shape with contouring a textures. OCEdesigns send me a PM with the file you are wanting carved and ill see what i can do for you. Thanks


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

What design programs do you have experience with? Most here seem to use Vectric VCarve Pro or Aspire, both are capable of both designing in and creating a variety of 3D toolpaths such as vcarves, fluting and 3D surface profiles, rotary carving, nesting and tiling. Others use the free Fusion 360, which also is capable of both CAD and CAM and includes sophisticated trochoidal high speed machining toolpaths and many other options. 

I would like to how you would approach creating g-code files with appropriate feeds and speeds for people without knowing anything about the particular machine being used, and appropriate for the quite varied machine set controllers in use (GRBL, Mach3 or 4, UCCNC, LinuxCNC, integrated handheld controllers, etc.) by members of this forum. 

I think most here are pretty comfortable with the process of creating their own toolpaths and exporting g-code files for their machines , it is designing or converting a 2d image into 3D, or even selecting appropriate feeds and speeds that most would like to learn better, so any assistance in those areas would be most appreciated


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

> I agree that creating solid files is pretty much a waste of time with all the file sharing out there all you need to do is pull up a cheap or free solid file.


That depends on if you want to create your own work, or make copies of somebody else's.




> Most hobby cad/cam programs I have experienced only offer basic tool paths such as 2 dimensional contouring for carving simple designs


There's plenty of low cost software out there that are very capable.
As mentioned, Fusion 360, which is free, is very capable, with a large variety of toolpaths.
DeskProto has a low cost hobby license, and is very good for doing 3D work on a router.


----------



## Erek (Jul 27, 2019)

*reply*



BalloonEngineer said:


> What design programs do you have experience with? Most here seem to use Vectric VCarve Pro or Aspire, both are capable of both designing in and creating a variety of 3D toolpaths such as vcarves, fluting and 3D surface profiles, rotary carving, nesting and tiling. Others use the free Fusion 360, which also is capable of both CAD and CAM and includes sophisticated trochoidal high speed machining toolpaths and many other options.
> 
> I would like to how you would approach creating g-code files with appropriate feeds and speeds for people without knowing anything about the particular machine being used, and appropriate for the quite varied machine set controllers in use (GRBL, Mach3 or 4, UCCNC, LinuxCNC, integrated handheld controllers, etc.) by members of this forum.
> 
> I think most here are pretty comfortable with the process of creating their own toolpaths and exporting g-code files for their machines , it is designing or converting a 2d image into 3D, or even selecting appropriate feeds and speeds that most would like to learn better, so any assistance in those areas would be most appreciated


I shouldn't say that I have personal experience with many free cad cam programs. I am basing my opinion on the few people I have spoken to who have gotten into cnc routers and the programs they use. I have tried the 3d program blender but quickly lost interest. I not sure if that even has a cam element to it. Which is one of the reasons I joined this forum to hopefully learn a little about alot.

As far as feeds and speeds there are more factors than just what machine you are running. I would need to know what material your cutting what type of cutting tools you have at your disposal and If you are aiming for speed and efficiency IE production work, or if you are not in a hurry and you can take slow shallow cuts to have less stress on both cutters and machine . But getting more data in this area is another reason I started this thread to work with a few different people and hopefully different machines. If you are running a machine that is not capable of adjusting speeds and feeds on the fly each material would need its own program. I could work with someone to fine tune this until they are satisfied.

My experience with G code (and I'm not claiming to be a NASA engineer or anything) is that it is extremely transferable barring some limited machine specific codes. And for the most part universal. Example: I can create a program in mastercam for milling and post it using a post processor designated for a HAAS mill. Then take that program load it onto a Makino wire EDM machine, change 3 lines of code at the beginning ( remove feeds and speeds, add EDM power setting) and its good to run. 

And for tool paths if you are already creating complex tool paths there is no need for me obviously. I am looking to work with the guy who is interested in creating something a little more complex than a simple sign but doesn't have the time or interest to learn cad/cam with 3d tool paths. Maybe someone along the lines of a carpenter who has a cnc router but it is only a small part of his production and does not warrant enough time create his own programs.


----------



## Erek (Jul 27, 2019)

*solid*



ger21 said:


> That depends on if you want to create your own work, or make copies of somebody else's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My point is that creating a solid file is most of time the easiest part, this is why there are so many 3d file sharing sites, Grabcad being my personal favorite. I don't want to be portrayed as someone who simply "copy's" other peoples work. 99% of the solid files I use start from a blank slate. But this is why people openly share on these sites for you to use as inspiration or build upon their 3d file to make your own projects.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

The pattern market is saturated. As mentioned, the Russian/Ukraine folks make some amazing patterns which other folks then sell for almost nothing. 

I make and sell custom patterns (hobby) but it is not very cost effective. A complex 3d model can take days to make and then the buyer wants to pay at the same scale of what he sees on the web.

So pretty much just make patterns for my own use and sell in a small niche market. It is fun making my own patterns for all my needs though. 

Regardless, wish you the best of luck. 

On a separate topic. Blender is one of the tools I use for 3d modeling. They just updated the software with a new UI. Closer to industry standard. It is a huge improvement in usability. There is also a blender build called BlenderCam that does do CAM and will generate g-code but it is fairly limited compared to other software packages though I haven't personally used it.


----------

